# Tony Chachere's Creole Style butter?



## gmc2003

Ok so when the wife and I were down in GA. I picked up a couple of bottles of TC's since I can't find it anywhere around here, and everyone on the site seems to rave about how good it is. It has a best used date of 2020. I was wondering how long will it stay good once it's opened? I just want to maximize it's usage and not let it go to waste. Also besides poultry what else can it used in?

Chris


----------



## SmokinLogs

I’m not sure about the expiration after opening, but I have injected whole pork loins with it. Very tasty.


----------



## wimpy69

You can always freeze remaining marinade in cube tray, then thaw what you want. Until it became available in my area I would make my own with TC's More Spice, real butter and fresh herbs for what I needed.


----------



## gmc2003

SmokinLogs said:


> I’m not sure about the expiration after opening, but I have injected whole pork loins with it. Very tasty.



Good to know. We do quite a few loins during the course of the year. 



wimpy69 said:


> You can always freeze remaining marinade in cube tray, then thaw what you want. Until it became available in my area I would make my own with TC's More Spice, real butter and fresh herbs for what I needed.



Thanks wimpy, I wasn't sure it freezing it would change the flavor. Do you have a recipe for your homemade version? 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Holly2015 said:


> Don't worry about availability or using sparingly. Any number of online retailers like WalMart will ship it right to your door.
> 
> I have never used the budda but do like Tony C's creole seasoning on poultry, grilled vegetable, in beer batters and mixed in with hushpuppies, soups and/or stews.



I never thought to order it online. It's usually a spur of the moment thing when I'm at a store. Tony C's seasoning packets are available here locally. It's strange that they don't stock the injections. 

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

During the holidays Walmart stocks all of their injectable marinades. They have one for ham that is just about the best thing I have ever done to a ham. I usually buy a couple of bottles of each flavor & they last a long time, but after opening I would only think they would be good for a couple of weeks. I always just use the whole bottle & if there is any left I pour it over the meat, then put the rub on.
Al


----------



## Sandbar smoka

gmc2003 said:


> Ok so when the wife and I were down in GA. I picked up a couple of bottles of TC's since I can't find it anywhere around here, and everyone on the site seems to rave about how good it is. It has a best used date of 2020. I was wondering how long will it stay good once it's opened? I just want to maximize it's usage and not let it go to waste. Also besides poultry what else can it used in?
> 
> Chris


Mais das goood!!! I'm a weekly user of the whole line of the tc's injectables. Favorite being the jalapeno butter. I couldn't tell you how long it's good for, it don't last around my bend of the bayou. I inject dang chicken tenders with it. Imo the only way to cook a Turkey is with it. Any big cut of meat for smoking I marinade with different types of marinades but always inject tc's before rubbing. Only tweaks I ever have for it is letting cubed pineapple sit in a bowl of it overnight to get some sweet in it and mixing cajun power brand garlic sauce to my liking into it. Try it in uses that you wouldn't think to use it in. It is a versatile product that I can't get enough of personally. Man I got a 5 gallon bucket full of the included injection needles it comes with I use it so much. It comes in 5 varieties. Original butter, roasted garlic and herb, honey bacon bbq, praline honey ham and the coup de gras jalapeno butter. You can order them directly off tony chacheres website. Cases of 6-17oz bottles. Great product that will never disappoint.


----------



## zwiller

SmokinAl said:


> During the holidays Walmart stocks all of their injectable marinades.


+1 other places too;  Also on Amazon if you gotta have it now.


----------



## chopsaw

gmc2003 said:


> Do you have a recipe for your homemade version?


I'm sure a homemade version adds alot of flavor . Just FYI , the store bought stuff contains sodium phosphates . Helps the moisture retention . Great in poultry , but a pork loin is crazy good with it . I've had it in the fridge a couple of weeks after opening with no problems . It goes pretty far , even using it heavy / pumping full .


----------



## HalfSmoked

You can also go on Tony's web sight to see all their products.  _Use his rub on just about everything._

Warren


----------



## zwiller

chopsaw said:


> I'm sure a homemade version adds alot of flavor . Just FYI , the store bought stuff contains sodium phosphates . Helps the moisture retention . Great in poultry , but a pork loin is crazy good with it . I've had it in the fridge a couple of weeks after opening with no problems . It goes pretty far , even using it heavy / pumping full .



I knew there was something special in that but have not used it in awhile so have not read the label.  

That injector you get lasts quite a while if you take care of it.  Also, while injecting is fast do not make the mistake of injecting and smoking etc right away.  Give it an overnight rest and let the salt etc do their job.


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks folks for all the replies. I'm planning on using the TC's in about a week or so when I have a small family gathering. I'll probably give it a test run prior to insure that it mets the wifey's standards. I never think to order things online as I'm more of a spur-of-the-moment shopper. My dinner plans on my days off usually consist of what was on sale that day or what looks really good. Our freezer rarely gets used for storing raw meat, but it is filled with vacuum sealed meats for work. Again thanks for the replies.

Chris


----------



## bbqbrett

I have seen that product but not tried it yet.  After all the good things I have been hearing I will definitely have to give it a "shot".


----------

